# E J Dent Anyone?



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to the world of pocket watches so please forgive my lack of terminology and such like, I did a bit of homework and I have just NERVOUSLY brought my very first piece and I'd love if any of you more knowledgeable guys and girls could help me with some information on it, here's what I have so far...

It's a Victorian silver hunter cased pocket watch, white enamel dial printed with Roman numerals, subsidiary seconds dial, the movement signed E J Dent (I looked this guy up!), London No. 18300, the engine turned case marked for London 1852.

The main questions/queries I have are as follows;

â€¢ The minute hand has two slight bends in it toward the end, they look deliberate rather than just random damage is this normal?

â€¢ How much would this watch be worth, just a ball park figure would be good (have I been stung!?) ?

â€¢ The watch has a diamond on the centre stem is this common?

â€¢ The watch also has a gold balance, again is this common?

â€¢ As ever could someone explain the marks it has on the inner casing

MANY thanks to anyone with any information, and apologise for the photographs, I hope they help at least a little!




























Milky


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

So,

congratulations to this fine piece of time.

The minute hand is as it should be, it is a normal pair of "spade hands" (also known as "Poires Stuart").

The diamond end stone is found on several watches, mostly on better watches. Also you have a jewel bearings for the escapement wheel. Together with the gold balance wheel (I believe you, that it is one!) you got a rather good watch! In 1852 jewel bearings are quite rare.

Most watches have a brass balance wheel, or metal, or bimetal...

Then the hallmarks: Above you see a lion, that's the british silver mark for 0.925 silver. Then on the left a leopards face, the city mark for London - and on the right a 'R' as gothic letter. With that information you can look up the date in several tables or books and you will get the years 1712, 1772 and 1852. With a look on the watch, only 1852 will match.

Oh, then this J B / W W, this is the case makers mark, in this case (haha, a wordplay) it is from Josiah Barnett & William Waters, registered in about 1845 to 1851.

You can look up this makers marks at http://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/ .

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Andreas!

MANY thanks for your extremely speedy reply and especially for the information you have supplied, fantastic and so very appreciated.

I am a HUGE fan of pocket watches, always have been, and I have a real love of that "I wonder who owned and used this way back in the day" it really gets my mind racing! 

I'm also very glad I haven't brought a 'bad one' as it were, I felt sick I was so nervous, I'm going to continue to look into this watch and find out what I can, and you've just really started that ball rolling so once again THANKS!!!!

Milky


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Andreas,

Also I was wondering about the value of the watch, I paid Â£180 (approx â‚¬200) at an antiques/collectibles fair do you think this was reasonable or maybe a little high?

I thought it may be a little high, I knocked the guy down from Â£200 but he said with the qualities of the watch and its age he couldn't go ANY further at all.

Thanks.

Milky


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, that watch seems to be in best condition, and for a fair that is a good price. Not a bargain, but ok.

Similar watches on eBay would be some bucks cheaper (but not much).

Andreas


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Andreas, I agree about fairs, end of the day that's where the dealers 'deal' so they want to make some cash, we've all got bills to pay right!?

Ebay however is a bit different but at least at the fair I could pic the watch up and open it etc see if the insides all fell out or not!  so I guess it's a see-saw of good and bad, but I like it so I suppose that's the main thing.

Thanks again for all of your help.

Milky


----------



## azania (Sep 28, 2009)

I cant quite make out the last marking on the right , however it should be a profile of Queen Victoria. Thats because the last mark is a duty mark, and shows the monarch of the time. Lovely piece, and the company still exists, with high end,beautifully made pieces with a distinct British feel. The Parliament in rose gold would look great under my Xmas tree. Of course, the chances of that happening are nil, but hey, one can dream.


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Azania,

The last mark is a little rubbed unfortunately but I guess the watch is 160ish years old so i'll make allowances! 

Thanks so much for your information, it's great to have the help here on hand as it were, I was so nervous as it was my first watch purchase.

You need to ask Santa see what he can do about your Parliament in rose gold...or failing that win the lottery! 

Thanks again!

Milky


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Just another point, if you guys have any information?

This pocket watch tends to hate being fully wound, it works fine until you wind it fully then it'll stop, when you rock it a few times to get it moving, it runs lovely, but you may have to do this 4/5 times any reason for this? It also doesn't like the cold and will stop or lose time, again any reason for this?

Sorry if these observations sound a bit odd, I'm just trying to get in the groove of the world of pocket watches and their quirks and such like!

Also if you have any info re care and maintenance i'd love to hear it.

Thanks again!

Milky


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

That sounds like the watch needs some attention and a cleaning. Perhaps theres something with the fusee (inside of it) wrong!??

Andreas


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Andreas,

It has had a clean and a service so the dealer informed me, does this sound like a big problem or is it something that can be fixed/cured?

Milky


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Milky, welcome to the forum. Andreas is an excellent source of information on all things pocket watch - his website is worth a look just to drool at. :yes:

A normal reason for the problems you describe is a need for a clean and service - but just like with cars, there's a clean and service, and then there's a "clean and service" ! On a watch like this, a full service by a specialist PW watchmaker would involve strip down to basics and all parts cleaned individually and re-assembly with lubrication, plus regulation and various checks. Not cheap, by any means! Only you could decide if you think it's worth it - unless you've seen a bill or invoice, you don't really know if a full "good" service has been carried out - or a "quick fettle with an oily rag" as it were









Nice item though, and probably worth having done by a specialist, but it won't really add to the value, except to make it work for yourself! :grin:


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Mel,

Thanks for the guidance it's very appreciated, and I do agree re Andreas...a VERY useful member to have on the board, brilliant!

The watch is quite quirky in its 'ways' take today it's been going since yesterday and clocked up well over 24hrs without a glitch at all, yet somedays it just takes that little bit of 'getting going' ...mind you saying that so do I!!! 

I certainly understand what your saying with regards to servicing, maybe it'll be something that I could get done when funds allow, I don't mind paying for anything as long as it's fair, i'm a firm believer in 'you get what you pay for', the watch has a number of good points on its side so maybe worth a go, I don't collect I just brought one because even as a kid I've always wanted one, I love listening to it on the bedside table at night! 

Thanks again for your help!

Milky


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Meant to add another comment Milky, but forgot. If you like PW's, you could always look out for a good condition Smiths Empire or a nice Ingersoll Pocket watch, A Westclox also - these all make not too high a price on ebay and usually keep good time. They are "wearable" in the sense that it's not a disaster if one gets busted for any reason if you drop it from your pocket :grin:

And that lets you listen to the sound any time you like - you can even get nice stands for them for your desk or beside your 'puter monitor - whatever! :yes:


----------



## milky (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Mel,

Thanks for the information, perfect, the sound is just something I love to listen to odd as some people may think but no accounting for taste eh! 

I took the watch to a repairer/servicer been around here for literally years and really knows his onions/pocket watches  as it were, he said inside the watch is FILTHY that's why it keeps stopping, just gunked up! So I recon the wipe over with an oily rag service is what it's been given before, Â£140 for a full service ie taken completely apart etc, so that's where it's off too after Xmas!

Thanks again for your info and HAPPY CHRISTMAS! 

Milky


----------



## John999dog (Aug 29, 2020)

I have a silver pocket watch by Kendall and Dent. It has a number inside 362761 with a number 4 over this. Is there any way of finding the date from this number?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

John999dog said:


> I have a silver pocket watch by Kendall and Dent. It has a number inside 362761 with a number 4 over this. Is there any way of finding the date from this number?


 Is the case hallmarked? You're more likely to get a date from that.


----------



## John999dog (Aug 29, 2020)

Difficult to see but looks like 2 rampant lions facing left!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

John999dog said:


> Difficult to see but looks like 2 rampant lions facing left!


 One lion facing left would be right, but then there should be other marks indicating the place it was assayed - e.g. an anchor for Birmingham - and a letter for the year. There should also be a makers mark. With the assay office and date letter you can find the date of the watch here. http://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/Dates/index.html


----------

